# My beloved wife



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

My lovely wife Gurjit watched me today as I prepared my morning coffee as usual, and she said she couldn't believe the amount of time and devotion in making what she thinks is "Just a cup of coffee".(she's a tea drinker) And then, when I'm not making coffee or talking about coffee I'm on the bloody forum reading about coffee with all the other weirdo's. So for my own peace of mind and so I don't feel I'm the only one, would all the other forum members like to shed a little of their wives thoughts on our coffee habits and equipment fetishes


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

she thinks I'm mad. but also approves as I'm in the industry...At the end of the day she gets to drink premium coffee without the cost. But at the loss of a good portion of counter space


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

You're not alone! Mine is also a non-coffee drinker, and thinks I'm a bit nuts. She loves the smell, but pulls a fantastic 'coffee face' and makes a noise like daffy duck whenever she tastes it (hopefully not a reflection of the quality of the finished product - her favourite is fennel tea...). I think she quite likes the dedication shown to making it and she seems happy enough to dedicate part of the kitchen to a coffee shrine, though.

Colin


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the words "HOW MUCH" roughly encapsulates my wife's relationship to coffee.

She's a bagged tea drinker, but will accept the odd Chai Latte which she says is at least as good as the ones she can get from Eat (high praise as they are here favourite).


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

She says...

I can't believe how much faffing around it takes

You make it more complicated than it needs to be

But...crucially she also says

You've spoilt going out for a coffee now!!

If we go out for a coffee now - she is more likely to turn her nose up. I have turned her into a coffee snob!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

In a couple of months time I shall be spending 1k + on a new machine and the Wife thinks I'm ' insane '







she does enjoy the coffee I make though and does put up with me stinking the house out roasting beans in my popcorn maker and taking half the kitchen with coffee 'stuff'


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Having a 15 month baby, we are saving a load of money by not going out as much as we used to. Therefore, my partner is very understanding of my recently acquired coffee fetish. She does chuckle when I faff about with weighing scales and a cocktail stick though.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Not only have I created a separate area for the coffee obsession at home, but I have another coffee set up for my shop to. I say its mainly for customers but she quietly acknowledges it's really for me. I'm grinding her down, slowly!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> Not only have I created a separate area for the coffee obsession at home, but I have another coffee set up for my shop to. I say its mainly for customers but she quietly acknowledges it's really for me. I'm grinding her down, slowly!


Not literally I hope

You'd need the ek for that ...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Could you imagine the mess?? Eeeek!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many of you have met Nadine, she's pretty tolerant when it comes to the amount of time I spend relating to coffee.

She gets a flat white delivered to her in bed most mornings before I head out the door so she doesn't complain.

She has really been enjoying the Mystery Bean from Coffee Compass, so much so we had to order a second batch which just ran out yesterday.

When choosing this weeks roaster she was begging me to order the bean. I am trying out Small Batch Coffee and she will no doubt have an opinion.

Yesterday when discussing the choice of bean I mentioned to her that 'coffee was a crop' and her reply was "I know, therefore if I like a bean I should just keep drinking it"

Will probably order another batch of Coffee Compass Mystery Bean again next week for her (as a surprise)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Understanding wife who has give me the go ahead for an L1 and a big grinder so saving like crazy, not far off getting L1. And i can remove a cupboard to fit them both in....result. well, not quite a result as she wants another diamond ring....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Understanding wife who has give me the go ahead for an L1 and a big grinder so saving like crazy, not far off getting L1. And i can remove a cupboard to fit them both in....result. well, not quite a result as she wants another diamond ring....


Excellent news...you won't regret the lever

l1 cost me diamond ring too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent news...you won't regret the lever
> 
> l1 cost me diamond ring too.


You've married your L1?!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> You've married your L1?!!


Mrs b is called lizzie

she is my l1.....

L1 is l2 ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent. Glad you've got your priorities right and are looking to marry a human being rather than an espresso machine.









Yes the good Lady Bumpkin believes coffee comes out of a jar and is stirred in a cup.....thinks I'm crackers with the amount of time I take to make a coffee.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I no longer drink or smoke, so coffee is all I have left *and perhaps... cake.







* Kim doesn't really understand. But her taste buds are pretty poor. No matter what beans I use the only flavour she can come up with is 'Coffee flavour'. Which when combined with a coffee like a Yirgacheffe natural or Sidikalang Natural frustrates me a little, but she's also a bit caffeine intolerant so she has a single shot latte and that's her done for the day - so it's hard to educate her too.

Plus, we have a tiny kitchen and with the kettle, grinder and espresso machine there's not much space left already. So adding the chemex, V60, Kalita wave, V60 carafe, clever dripper, aeropress, 5 cup syphon, couple of servers and god knows what else makes here tremendously irritated at times.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine has been known to smuggle instant coffee into the house!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mrs Happy is a tea drinker and insists that I keep some instant in the house so that she can make coffee for guests.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

It's been ok till now but the recent purchase of the hausgrind did draw quite a few looks and the phrase "you already have 2 grinders" I did explain that I would give the Dualit to her dad but still wasn't impressed! !


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah yes the grinder explanation! When the Mythos landed Gurj hadn't seen it before so when she saw the box she actually thought I bought another coffee machine, which I warned her would be for the shop, but when I told her it's a grinder her face was a picture, a look of horror!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mrs b is called lizzie
> 
> she is my l1.....
> 
> L1 is l2 ...


Awwww..........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrs WD uses my spending on coffee stuff as an excuse to buy more crafting stuff. She cant drink instant any more and turns her nose up at some hot chocolate after enjoying the James Gourmet stuff so she secretly enjoys it.

I mentioned that I had a couple of hand grinders on the way and that one was for Bulgaria. She immediately asked if I was taking some decent beans over - I think that she now gets it (a little)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Mrs WD uses my spending on coffee stuff as an excuse to buy more crafting stuff. She cant drink instant any more and turns her nose up at some hot chocolate after enjoying the James Gourmet stuff so she secretly enjoys it.
> 
> I mentioned that I had a couple of hand grinders on the way and that one was for Bulgaria. She immediately asked if I was taking some decent beans over - I think that she now gets it (a little)


Bucket full of craft when l1 drops !!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Mine has been known to smuggle instant coffee into the house!


You need sensors at the door, coupled to electric shock treatment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You need sensors at the door, coupled to electric shock treatment.


mine has instant decaf .......

And don't even talk about the dandelion substitute

I need to get her some decent decaf to try


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> mine has instant decaf .......
> 
> And don't even talk about the dandelion substitute
> 
> I need to get her some decent decaf to try


Londinium De cafe, it's the way to go! Even my wife doesn't turn her nose up at that


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Bucket full of craft when l1 drops !!


The last big 'accidental' purchase was a new bike when I went to get my old bike MOT'd - I 'fessed up just before she took the phone call from the dealer to advise of the delivery date

That cost me a caravan which I can (thankfully) say has long since been sold

I'm hoping that the L1 will be a business purchase and she cant buy craft stuff through the business (or at least I dont think she can !)


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

I will get the hang of the edit button promise.

Actual posting below, I think!


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Imagine my delight when I was given a Fracino Little Gem by a friend, with the words "I'm sure that you can get it working otherwise it goes for scrap"

Imagine my delight when after appropriate safety checks it lit up and did all the right things

Imagine my horror when on arrival my wife's words were "and where are we going to put that?"

Imagine my horror when on morning two she declared "no it has to go, it's me or that coffee machine" (Make that decision!?)

Now, considering that my wife only drinks 'proper' coffee not instant. I reckon that this was a tad of an over reaction.

However.

Here's the punch line. This morning (day three) It was suggested that the Fracino was placed. Here, and the microwave could go there etc.

Now, considering that the few bits needed to make a cup of something don't arrive until today so I haven't actually made her anything delicious and therefore persuasive, that's quite a turn-around.

In a week or so am I in danger of of being told off for using her coffee machine??


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

There has been times where I have sat for hours looking at various websites for coffee equipment and watching latte art videos and researching how to build a successful coffee shop etc. she just laughs, she thinks I'm mad.

Oh yeah, and she thinks I'm a massive coffee snob also, I'm sorry I won't pay for bad coffee!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrs Systemic likes her coffee so it has been easier to get her on board regarding upgradeitis. Whilst appreciating good coffee, she does occasionally visit the dark emporiums. When I ask why, she gives me that look and rolls her eyes.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mrs Systemic likes her coffee so it has been easier to get her on board regarding upgradeitis. Whilst appreciating good coffee, she does occasionally visit the dark emporiums. When I ask why, she gives me that look and rolls her eyes.


Ah yes, that look and the obligatory rolling of the eyes, seen that many times before but you know what, she's slowly but surely letting me have my way, with regards to coffee and it's pleasures


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> Ah yes, that look and the obligatory rolling of the eyes, seen that many times before but you know what, she's slowly but surely letting me have my way, with regards to coffee and it's pleasures


Dont forget the exhaling of breath when they comment that you are taking over more of the worktop with your gadgets / toys / stuff

I got away with putting the mythos in the kitchen. I think this was partly down to the charms of the bearded southerner that dropped it off


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Dont forget the exhaling of breath when they comment that you are taking over more of the worktop with your gadgets / toys / stuff
> 
> I got away with putting the mythos in the kitchen. I think this was partly down to the charms of the bearded southerner that dropped it off


Lol , he's like some kind of snake charmer isn't he.........


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol , he's like some kind of snake charmer isn't he.........


I think he started off his chat with "look into the eyes, not around the eyes .... "


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe Coffeechap is the last of the Jedi Baristas and used the mind trick to convince her. You don't need anymore work space, you have all the room you need!


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

A bit of a deviation from the thread but are there ANY female members of this forum? If not why do we think this is?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I can feel the eyes rolling as I type


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Steve said:


> A bit of a deviation from the thread but are there ANY female members of this forum? If not why do we think this is?


Well I can name a couple

Ninjte and coffee diva spring to mind

Sure there must be others.

But We do tend to be more into the , shiny machines borderline obsessive and compulsive , spending huge amounts of money on toys , as a group Perhaps this is man thing ?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Coffee machines are probably a safer alternative than Harleys for a mid life crisis, but you are probably right that the compulsions are the same - money, metal, machinery!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife asks me about anything coffee related and I just tell her to bog off...it is a mans world! Anyway, after 29 years of being manacled, I do not care what she thinks any longer. Of course, i can say this safe in the knowledge that she will never read it!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The joys of being old free and single means I can do and buy what I want whenever I want limited only by where to put stuff.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to say bless my soon to be missus, she's really understanding, although claims I have a buying obsession and it's turning into an addiction. She's probably correct to be honest, I've recently started buying machining related stuff on ebay and can't stop







and I don't even own a workshop!









The mostly heard phrase I get is: "Can I get a cappuccino please? as in now and not in 2hrs?" fair play to her, I do tend to take coffee things slowly

Regards,

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> Ah yes, that look and the obligatory rolling of the eyes, seen that many times before but you know what, she's slowly but surely letting me have my way, with regards to coffee and it's pleasures


Small price to pay Soll, if you get your way


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems that there is a hint of the obsessive gene in all of our make-up.

Perhaps there should be an OCD thread where people can get help for their obsessions (coffee excepted as this isnt an obsession). Maybe Dr Steve could offer medical assistance


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The also soon to be Mrs Ski is incredibly tolerant. Not only does my coffee gear take up two out of three of our small kitchen work surfaces but I recently moved my entire mastering studio (including sound baffles on the walls and ceiling) into to our living room!

She loves the smell of coffee and she loves to receive one in bed at the weekend (ooer missus). This part of the reason why she is soon to become Mrs Ski


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

My Caroline knows that when I get a bee in my bonnet about something she initially has to step back and give me my head, if only to see me crash and burn. In this case 5 months ago it was deciding after not drinking tea or coffee for over 20 years and deciding to start again, I would only drink real tea (no bags of sweepings from the floor) and real coffee (no instant or pods) brewed, extracted, or steeped properly, meant there would be a cost involved and not just financially.

So I convinced her a decent second hand machine and grinder were absolutely the minimum requirement if we were to enjoy what real coffee had to offer. One Gaggia Classic and Brasilia RR55OD later and the rest as they say is history.

As for her reaction, I was surprised. Without batting an eye she helped me re-arrange the kitchen to make space for the grinder behemoth and dwarf size in comparison Gaggia. I think this was because she had high expectations (I'd done a great selling pitch) the nuances of flavour, the yumminess of caramel, chocolate, fudge the surprise of berry or citrus.

The reality hasn't matched the dream. I'm still learning but bless her she just smiles and looks forward to what she calls a 'milky coffee' with 'Abstract ink blot latte art' She never mentions fudge or berry or citrus just it tastes nice with an ameretto buscuit on the side.

She'll do for me!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

having just bought a mythos, mine was very hesitant to give me 25 quid to enter the ek43 raffle......


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> having just bought a mythos, mine was very hesitant to give me 25 quid to enter the ek43 raffle......


I told Gurj about the raffle for the EK43 and her reaction was probably the same as all the other wives on the forum."What are you going to do with the other one ?".


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Other half caught me looking at replacement espresso machines online today. She just repeated one word over and over.

No. No. No no no no no. NO!

I don't think she's going for it at the moment. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Always easier to apologise than obtain permission.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

zlinuk said:


> Always easier to apologise than obtain permission.


I like that....top bloke!


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Although sometimes it's more prudent to seek permission first.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

zlinuk said:


> Always easier to apologise than obtain permission.


was going to use.....sorry cant pay the mortgage & eat for the month - but look at this stunning Mahlkoenig EK43 grinder


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> was going to use.....sorry cant pay the mortgage & eat for the month - but look at this stunning Mahlkoenig EK43 grinder


I dare you to !!!!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I dare you to !!!!!!


Never Frank...prefer me jacobs where God intended!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Soll said:


> I told Gurj about the raffle for the EK43 and her reaction was probably the same as all the other wives on the forum."What are you going to do with the other one ?".


a sage person posted wise advice for these situations the other day....

"the number of grinder you need is n+1, where n=number already owned"

i used that to clear up the confusion


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

fluffykiwi said:


> a sage person posted wise advice for these situations the other day....
> 
> "the number of grinder you need is n+1, where n=number already owned"
> 
> i used that to clear up the confusion


He's not got a Sage


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> He's not got a Sage


Was waiting for that one


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Daren said:


> He's not got a Sage


which is probably why he is,

;-)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm so n+1 grinders, but including the hand grinders thats 4 already but another would always be nice, god know's how i'll fit an EK43 in if I'm lucky enough to win lol.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought I should put the view from the other side.

I am in relationship with a man that likes his coffee and machinery.

Benefits

1) I never have to make coffee

2) I get take out coffee at any request

3) He machine is king, so it's polished

4) His grinding technque is faultless

5) He is a perfectionist with technique

Win Win


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Girl of my dreams, where you been


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, who on earth has a CV like that?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> My Caroline knows that when I get a bee in my bonnet about something she initially has to step back and give me my head, if only to see me crash and burn. In this case 5 months ago it was deciding after not drinking tea or coffee for over 20 years and deciding to start again, I would only drink real tea (no bags of sweepings from the floor) and real coffee (no instant or pods) brewed, extracted, or steeped properly, meant there would be a cost involved and not just financially.
> 
> So I convinced her a decent second hand machine and grinder were absolutely the minimum requirement if we were to enjoy what real coffee had to offer. One Gaggia Classic and Brasilia RR55OD later and the rest as they say is history.
> 
> ...


Very nice sentiment:good:


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, is it unusual then? I should get him on here.

I have never been one for caffeine, I find it keeps one up all night. I can see for those that flag, it could be advantageous


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Oh, is it unusual then? I should get him on here.


Good idea - he might pick up some useful tips


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I shall ask him, he might be able to give some handy pointers on technique and customer satisfaction.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

haventadog said:


> I shall ask him, he might be able to give some handy pointers on technique and customer satisfaction.


Maybe you could get him to post something about himself - is he shy?


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Maybe you could get him to post something about himself - is he shy?


I think you may have put your finger on it, so to speak. He's a little worried about getting sliced by grinding experts. He mentioned something about top tips but realised he wa one short. I suspect he may keep quiet until he has gained a thicker skin.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haventadog said:


> I think you may have put your finger on it, so to speak. He's a little worried about getting sliced by grinding experts. He mentioned something about top tips but realised he wa one short. I suspect he may keep quiet until he has gained a thicker skin.


Clues are in there i think ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Clues are in there i think ....


What clues????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What clues????


Lol ignore me blathering


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What clues????


I'm at a blank to imagine what clues he refers to. Tut, I suspect an ex military mind laced with conspiracy theory perhaps.

I will thoroughly recommend the Coffee Forum to the man I have been seeing, he could do with finding like minded chaps.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lol..........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haventadog said:


> I'm at a blank to imagine what clues he refers to. Tut, I suspect an ex military mind laced with conspiracy theory perhaps.
> 
> I will thoroughly recommend the Coffee Forum to the man I have been seeing, he could do with finding like minded chaps.


Lol......

i don't there is anyone quite like him ........


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

haventadog said:


> I think you may have put your finger on it, so to speak. He's a little worried about getting sliced by grinding experts. He mentioned something about top tips but realised he wa one short. I suspect he may keep quiet until he has gained a thicker skin.


He's probably better than all of us!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I recon he is


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As long as he isn't some kind of compulsive hoader of coffee equipment that lives in a shed.....


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> He's probably better than all of us!


He did tell me that his grinding technique is second to none. I shall simply have to take his word for it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Who on earth lives in a shed boots.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> As long as he isn't some kind of compulsive hoader of coffee equipment that lives in a shed.....


That would just be plain odd, wouldn't it?


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Who on earth lives in a shed boots.


Do sheds have boots?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Has he given you any tips?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Who on earth lives in a shed boots.


Who on earth hoards coffee equipment ........


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Has he given you any tips?


He's a little short on tips right now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr Kidd amongst others


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who on earth hoards coffee equipment ........


Who on earth knows!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Mr Kidd amongst others


Ha ha ........

he keeps all his gear in a house ......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

haventadog said:


> Do sheds have boots?


I think Boots has a shed...... or at least some kind of garden storage that used for bean stockpiling.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

I am so excited. I have gone from lightly roasted to nicely brewed.

Who would have known coffee could get a girl going at such speed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is all too cryptic for me!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stirring nicely more like


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Stirring nicely more like


Well, I do believe coffee is an art form. I like to make up for my lack of knowledge by adding a little extra


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Stirring nicely more like


Stirred...........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know I like ristretto but this is too sickly for me.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Stirring nicely more like


















.......


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Well Amost entertaining post. I shall pass it on for his perusal.

Thank you all x


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I know I like ristretto but this is too sickly for me.....


Boots aka Hercule Poirrot


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

haventadog said:


> I am so excited. I have gone from lightly roasted to nicely brewed.
> 
> Who would have known coffee could get a girl going at such speed


Not sure...but if you drink enough of it your feet will be moving faster than Michael Flatley's. Incidentally 1970's squash has a similar effect!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Over our 18 years of being married, the lovely Helen has put up with a Lotus Elise, a couple of Caterhams, many purchases of hifi, CDs books etc - and a few other cars - and giving money away. Any major splurge of money leaving the house initially causes dismay but she forgives me very quickly - and I did buy her two ovens/ranges when we built the house, in fact, I think selling the caterham paid for them







though I never raise that one as my spending is worse by far

the immediate reaction to the imminent LI arrival was no different though the latest problem is where it is going to go. We really need an extra cupboard (though the kitchen is not small) and until that is done (need to commission our friend to make another one) the grinder may have to live in the utility room (not a bad idea as plenty of shelf space for bits and pieces (she has as yet no idea about tampers and jugs etc) though access to plugs not so good)

i would like to say she always comes round to my way of thinking but I would also like to live to a ripe old age


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oop north, never question your wife's judgement,after all, look whom she married


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Oop north, never question your wife's judgement,after all, look whom she married


Ah, but I can tell her that I have much better taste than her - she finds it hard to argue with that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> Ah, but I can tell her that I have much better taste than her - she finds it hard to argue with that


My mother, during a difference of an opinion, managed to render me speechless by fixing me with gimlet eye and saying, 'I may be dogmatic but I'm right'! Top that.


----------

